# Changing microchip details - HELP!



## saskia295 (20 November 2009)

Does anyone know how to do this?!

I've had my horse for 2.5 years now but thought that when you changed the ownership on the passport, it automatically updates the microchip details - silly me! Apparently you have to do it manually  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So I thought I would need to contact the microchipping company and it would be easy, but my horse's (Irish) passport just has the microchip number, no company name or anything  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Does anyone have any idea how to update the details?


----------



## whizzica (20 November 2009)

My Boy has an  Irish horse passport and his chip number is the same as the last digits of his passport number - so I am assumming that the two are connected!!! I thought that it atomatically updated both!! might have to give them a ring to check now


----------



## _daisy_ (20 November 2009)

you need to contact petlog -
Ive just got a new horse and i was unsure if it was them as mine has a netherland chip. But apparently its fairly simple, call them up with your switch card handy and the chip number, give them the details, and yours, they take the payment over the phone and then send you the new paperwork out.

08706066751


----------



## saskia295 (20 November 2009)

Oh that's great 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thank you. Do you know how much they charge?


----------



## _daisy_ (20 November 2009)

im sure they said it was £20 and that included the upgrade to petlog plus


----------



## saskia295 (20 November 2009)

I know what you mean whizzica - so confusing! They really should make it easier.

Daisy - thank you, I will give that a try.


----------



## _daisy_ (20 November 2009)

youre very welcome. they are very helpful when you ring up, just dont do what i did and not be prepared before you ring up - and of course as mine is a foreigh chip they have no details on their system so couldnt even trace her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just call me blonde


----------



## sywell (20 November 2009)

The NED records the microchip details free of charge. When you do the change of ownership the PIO if in the UK should do the change of ownership on NED.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 November 2009)

Yes, NED and the PIO should do that, but if you want the actual chip records updated, so it can be used in cases of theft, identity etc, then the microchip manufacturer records also need updating, which can only be done by the owner.


----------

